# Exhaust for E46 M3



## M3madness (Jun 5, 2004)

I've had my M3 for about a year now.........As sexy as it sounds I think I'm ready for a new exhaust system something that'll geve me more power, and an even sexier sound. Over hear most bimmer enthusiasts go with Hartge or Hamman, I think that there are better alternatives. Can anybody shed some light on this???? :dunno:


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

M3madness said:


> I've had my M3 for about a year now.........As sexy as it sounds I think I'm ready for a new exhaust system something that'll geve me more power, and an even sexier sound. Over hear most bimmer enthusiasts go with Hartge or Hamman, I think that there are better alternatives. Can anybody shed some light on this???? :dunno:


I know of hardly any serious owners who went with Hartge or Hamann

Eisenmann, Borla, Supersprint, Dixis, Moteck seem to be more popular


----------



## bren (Jul 1, 2002)

Doesn't look like he's from around here Aty. Probably does see more Hartge and Hamman than those others...


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

bren said:


> Doesn't look like he's from around here Aty. Probably does see more Hartge and Hamman than those others...


good point


----------



## Geir (May 16, 2004)

*M3 Exhaust System*

Like "M3Madness" I'm also looking for an improved exhaust system. I would be great if some reviews could be posted. I'm considering the Dinan system, but I am sceptical about the disabeling of two of the tips. I think a lot of people would be intersted in reviews of forum members' actual instalations. Sincerely, Geir Friis


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Basically exhausts do little for extra power. You need to go to a complete head back system of headers, pipes and exhaust.

SSo there are two reasons for doing it. 1) Lightness, the stock exhaust is around 50 pounds+. So a aftermsrket exaust at 30 or less pounds, represents a pretty nice weight savings. Especiallyt eh Dixix at under 12 pounds.

2) Sound. Aftermarket exhausts will give you different tone and/or more noise. And whether this will work for you is a matter of personal choice. ONe persons nice sounds, is anothers way too loud.

But a neat trick, pull out the rear seat bottom (just grab and lift and pull the front edge and the seat bottom pops out). The sounds INSIDE the car is much nicer. You can hear the exhaust and some road noise.


----------



## RST (Mar 11, 2003)

Not as popular as ATYCLB mentioned due to the price. BUt. love the sound of the TUBI.

Here's a video clip.

RST Video


----------

